# Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD



## Wiederanfänger (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade mit Begeisterung die letzte Fisch und Fang DVD angeschaut.

Bei dem Schwerpunkt "Werfen" wurden verschiedene Wurfstile erklärt.

Mein Favorit war natürlich die Brandung.

Dirk hat sein Thema wieder einmal anschaulich erklärt.

Wer also mal Multirollen in der Brandung sehen will, der kann sich das da anschauen.


Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*

Hi, ist ein schöner Beitrag.

Hatte Anfang des Jahres das vergnügen, beim Hornhechtcup auf Fehmarn, mal mit ihm persönl. zu sprechen. Und ich muss sagen neugierig bin ich echt. mal schauen ob ich mal die Zeit finde das mal selbst zu probieren.

Gruß Tony


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*

Hab mir heute die F&F gekauft, leider ist auf dem "Silberling" der Wurfbeitrag nicht drauf 

Finde aber das Editorial sehr genial, wo über die angeblichen Wurfweiten mal die Wahrheit geschrieben wird!

Das gefällt mir an Fisch und Fang, die schreiben auch Sachen, womit sie manchen Proleten auf den Schlips treten.


----------



## degl (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*

Naja,
die "Silberlinge" unterscheiden sich doch von den DVD`s für Abonenten............#c

gruß degl

P.s. mal sehen, wie lange noch...................


----------



## hydrophil (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*

kann jemand mal bitte den content zur verfuegung stellen, sofern man das gesetzeskonform tun kann / darf?


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*



degl schrieb:


> Naja,
> die "Silberlinge" unterscheiden sich doch von den DVD`s für Abonenten............#c
> 
> gruß degl
> ...



Ich weiss, nur will ich kein Abo haben und kauf mir die Fisch und Fang im Laden. Würde mich freuen, wenn da bald der volle Inhalt drauf zu finden wäre.

Immerhin hab ich auch die 4,90 Euro gelöhnt und fühle mich dadurch diskriminiert...


----------



## basslawine (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hab mir heute die F&F gekauft, leider ist auf dem "Silberling" der Wurfbeitrag nicht drauf



jau, da bin ich auch drauf reingefallen, 2 riesige Ankündigungen im Heft, aber nix auf der DVD.
Habe fertig mit der F&F.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Wiederanfänger (1. November 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte leider vergessen zu erwähnen, dass es sich um die Abo DVD handelt.

Ich schicke der Fisch und Fang mal einen Hinweis.

Vielleicht stellen die den Beitrag ja mal etwas eher in Youtube rein.

Marco, wenn ich dran denke bringe ich dir meine DVD am Samstag mit.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*



basslawine schrieb:


> jau, da bin ich auch drauf reingefallen, 2 riesige Ankündigungen im Heft, aber nix auf der DVD.
> Habe fertig mit der F&F.
> 
> Gruss Marco



kann man eben so und so sehen, je nach dem ob man abonent ist oder nicht.
der abonent wird eben belohnt auf ne bestimmte art und weise.

antonio


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*

Und der Käufer am Kiosk bestraft. Der zahlt den selben Preis.

Ich mag die Fisch und Fang, aber grade den Beitrag hätte ich schon gerne gesehen und hab auch beim anklicken der DVD blöd geschaut!

Und wenn ich weiter drüber nachdenke, dann bin ich auch ein bisschen verärgert...


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und der Käufer am Kiosk bestraft. Der zahlt den selben Preis.
> 
> Ich mag die Fisch und Fang, aber grade den Beitrag hätte ich schon gerne gesehen und hab auch beim anklicken der DVD blöd geschaut!
> 
> Und wenn ich weiter drüber nachdenke, dann bin ich auch ein bisschen verärgert...



wie gesagt kann man so und so sehen, je nach dem auf welcher seite man steht.
der abonent sagt eben ich kaufe regelmäßig und bekomme dafür nen bonus.

antonio


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*

Problem, das der Nichtabonnement dasselbe Heft hat und am Kiosk "angefüttert" wird. Ich hab wirklich geglaubt das ich den Bericht gleich zu sehen bekomme. War aber nichts...

Ich fühl mich jedenfalls als Kunde zweiter Klasse. Dann sollen die Abonnementen auch ein anderes Heft bekommen. Aber ich werd der Redaktion auch nochmal ne Mail schreiben.


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*

der abonent bekommt doch das gleiche heft wie der kioskkäufer oder umgekehrt.
nur die dvd ist ne andere.
also abonent = kunde, der regelmäßig kauft = bonus dafür in form ner anderen dvd

antonio


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*

Ich weiss schon was du meinst. Nur wird der Kiosk Käufer mit Content gelockt, der in seiner Version nicht vorhanden ist. Mir würden dazu noch Wörter wie "getäuscht" oder schon ein bisschen "betrogen" und auch noch das Wort "Lockvogelangebot" einfallen.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (1. November 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*

So Mail an Henning Stüring von der Fisch und Fang ist raus.

henning.stuehring@paulparey.de


Sobald ich eine Rückmeldung bekomme, stelle ich die hier rein.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## degl (1. November 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich weiss schon was du meinst. Nur wird der Kiosk Käufer mit Content gelockt, der in seiner Version nicht vorhanden ist. Mir würden dazu noch Wörter wie "getäuscht" oder schon ein bisschen "betrogen" und auch noch das Wort "Lockvogelangebot" einfallen.



Allerdings war genau dieser Unterschied vor Jahren der Grund, wieder ein Abo abzuschliessen(für mich)...............leider sehe ich mir in der letzten Zeit nur die DVD`s an und blättere den "Rest" durch............deswegen wirds damit bald zuende sein und mit meinem Blinkerabo im Sommer auch.............über den Heftinhalt kann man trefflich streiten................nur die Qualität der Artikel kann ....für mich.......mit der Menge an Werbung nicht mehr mithalten|rolleyes

gruß degl


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*

Moin Degl,

das ist ein generelles Problem. Ich les seit über 15 Jahren Angelmagazine. Mehrere Jahre lang hatte ich jeden Monat 2 davon zuhause. Irgendwann hat man alles mal gelesen. Das Rad wird nicht ständig neu erfunden und deshalb belaste ich mich nicht mit fixen Kosten für ein Abo.

Auch wenn mir die Qualität der Fisch und Fang gut gefällt und die immer mal gute Themen hat (C&R, Weitwerfer und anderer heikler Themen) möchte ich kein Abo. Und wenn die Zeitschrift groß mit dem Werferthema inlusive Video aufmacht, dann erwarte ich das auch.


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*

allrounder ich versteh dich ja auch.
nur eben im umkämpften abomarkt ist dies eben ein mittel abonenten zu gewinnen.

antonio


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*

Ja, nur kann sowas auch mal dazu führen das sich die Kiosk Verkäufer verarscht vorkommen und die Zeitschrift meiden. Spätestens wenn die Grenzen zwischen Abo Vorteil und Kiosk Käufer verarsche nicht mehr zu erkennen sind.


----------



## basslawine (1. November 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*

Die Art und Weise der Darstellung ist  irreführend,
da wird sowohl im Editorial als auch direkt vorm Specialthema Werfen ganz- bzw. doppelseitig auf das Thema werfen in der Brandung hingewiesen und unten ist dann ein kleines Kästchen, das auf die Abo-dvd hinweist.
Ganz sauberer Stil ist das nicht,    auch wenn Antonio zurecht auf eine gewisse Sonderstellung der Abonnenten hinweist.
Allerdings dem Otto Normal Kioskkäufer ständig mit der Superstory vor der Nase rumzuwedeln, von der beim Kauf noch nicht weiss dass er die aber leider nicht mitgekauft hat, anstatt einer vernünftig ausgewiesene Seite " Zusätzlich für unsere Abonnenten auf der Abo-DVD folgende Themen: Blabla...", ist nicht mehr weit entfernt von Täuschung.

Und das ist ganz sicher nicht aus Versehen so aufgezogen, deshalb: F&F Sorry, aber Ihr seid Sch**ße!

Marco


----------



## doc040 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*

Moin,moin es steht doch auf der Silber Cd drauf,was drin ist......
Mfg doc040


----------



## Falkfish (1. November 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*

abgesehen davon hätte man auch einen kleinen Blick auf die DVD werfen können, um zu überprüfen, welche Beiträge nun wirklich drauf sind. selbst schuld  und nein, ich bin kein Abonnent :vik:


----------



## basslawine (1. November 2012)

*AW: Werfen auf der neuen Fisch und Fang DVD*



Falkfish schrieb:


> abgesehen davon hätte man auch einen kleinen Blick auf die DVD werfen können, um zu überprüfen, welche Beiträge nun wirklich drauf sind. selbst schuld  und nein, ich bin kein Abonnent :vik:


Natürlich selber schuld, keine Frage!

Was weiss ich ob alle enthaltenen Beiträge vorn auf der DVD draufstehen.

Die alten F&F Hasen wissen natürlich Bescheid.

ich bin denn mal raus!


----------

